# My Omega Longbow is amazing!!!



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok guys, I know this bow has been talked about a lot in the last few months, but I am truly in love with my Omega Longbow. It is starting to become my favorite bow, and to be honest with you guys, I really didn't want it to. I mean, I have several other bows that I paid a lot more money for and they are way prettier. Every bow in my signature line, when I bought them, I wanted them to be my favorite.

I ordered my Omega beacause of all the great reviews and it was cheap. Hell, I am a recurve guy anyway. When I got it, I thought it had sexy lines, but the wood and the black glass looked, well, plain! Well, I have been shooting this bow for over a month, and I gotta tell you, it points and shoots so naturally. It is so light in the hand, and I am really starting to fall in love with its rugged and understated looks. Besides, this thing throws an arrow really fast. I am not a tech guy and I don't own a chrono, but I know fast when I see it. I have shot, .500, .400 and .340 spine arrows through this thing just for fun. In a pinch it shoots them all well enough. My favoite though is a .400 spine carbon, cut to 30.5 inches and a 125 grain head. My regular arrow is about 9 gpp and it shoots it flat!!!!

All the newbies on here and even the seasoned hunters on here really owe themselves to really consider this bow. I believe it is the best deal in all of archery. Even better than the Sage. I have shot, and do like the Sage, but for the bucks, the omega is a way more durable no hassle value. I hope Kegan doesn't start trying to do things to fancy and up the price on these great bows. If he does, I hope he always offers the Omega in it's current form, with it's white or red oak riser and its black glass. It is truly a working mans hunting bow.

Thorwulfx, your reviews are what prompted me to finally pull the trigger on the Omega. I know you recently aquired a Omega Raptor. Does the Raptor compare with the Original performance wise? If it does, I am thinking about placing an order in the near future. Oh well, thanks for listening to me ramble. I truly believe when it is time to grab a bow for a hunt this fall, I believe it will be the Omega that goes with me.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats 
I hear nothing but good about Kegans bows


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I have the same feelings. The fact that it is kinda rough and plain yet performs like a 1000.00 bow is why I love it. I'm not afraid to use this bow as an actual tool, I don't have any other bows I feel the same way about in those regards.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not gonna own a bow I can't grab any time I want to hunt. The Stick and String review I read called the Omega a "working man's longbow", I heartily agree, and that's why I ordered one. I love mine. It's light, quiet, and faster than my comparable weight recurves. I own more expensive bows but don't know that I own a better one.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I love mine!


----------



## Kayo (Mar 15, 2010)

shhhhh. lets keep it quiet guys, before the price goes up. :wink:


----------



## Kayo (Mar 15, 2010)

shhhhh. lets keep it quiet guys, before the price goes up. :wink:


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Bigtone,

So glad that my reviews didn't steer you wrong. I think the Omega is a beast of a bow, and the level of performance you get out of it is insane at the price point. It is my highest performing bow, no question.

I have been shooting the Omega Raptor for a while now, and I can say that it is a superb shooter. Very accurate, very smooth, and quick. I'm shooting 10gpp arrows with it, and it delivers them at 178 fps, real world. I am aware that Kegan is tinkering with a few limb design changes right now, but even his "moderate" limb that he first came out with (that's the one I've been shooting) is very close to his normal Omega limbs. Since getting the Raptor, I have had no impetus to shoot my Sage, which is a similar weight. The Raptor is a few pounds lighter and several fps quicker, as well as being quieter and a little more accurate (in my hands). My sense is that it's another great design from a young bowyer we're lucky enough to know.

Hope that helps,

Patrick


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

his bows are rockets for sure and accurate shooter. By far the most powerful bow I own. Cant wait until I can start actually shooting it again.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

It means a lot to hear all the kind words about my stick-tossers, guys  Don't worry about the price though, those plain-Jane looks are going to keep the price low. I'm redesigning the Imperial, same limb design but with a little heftier riser and of course a nicer finish, but that would only be for those looking for a slight upgrade- same limb design though, so you won't have to give up any performance going with the base model.

As for the Raptor, I will be sending Patrick a new set of prototype limbs to compare to the older style, hopefully he can shed some light on what's better, or at least different, between them.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Kegan - any word on these slightly modified designs?

Also, I know this is an old thread, but can anyone post specifics as to how their Omegas shoot compared to other bows they own (recurves or longbows, take downs or one piece) - I'm curious to see what the physical difference in shootability is.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I have worked the limbs out for the Nomad (formerly the Raptor). I have also put the Imperial on the back burner. I'm just going to offer different options that people can add as they like without having to get things they don't.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

How do the Nomad limbs differ? That makes sense - what kind of options?


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I know I have posted this before, but I am glad to reiterate. My Omega is hands down a rocket launcher. It pulls 58# at 27.5", my draw is a little longer so maybe pulling 59#. It burned, consistently, 3 consecutive arrows averaging 498g (around 8.4 gpp),20% FOC, at 195, 196, and 195 fps. It flys flat, has plenty of cast, and hits hard! I have no fear that this setup will hunt well (If I can do my part!). Here's a pic of a target I hit at 60 yds with my Omega at a shoot a few weeks ago. This was the first time I shot this bow at that distance. The cast was incredible and I put the first 3 arrows over the target. What you see is the second set of 3 arrows. One left, one high, and one on the bear. The arrows were well tuned and sailed effortlessly to the target.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CFGuy said:


> How do the Nomad limbs differ? That makes sense - what kind of options?


No real options beyond length and weight for the Nomad. The new limbs are just a tad faster than the old ones is all.

The other options are on my site for the one piece.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Urbandeerslayer: That's impressive! How big is that bear by the way?


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

CFGuy said:


> Urbandeerslayer: That's impressive! How big is that bear by the way?[/QUOTE
> 
> That bear was only about 3 ft tall, it was small, and hard to see at 60 yds, LOL!! Anyway, I'm no great shot, just wanted to state how I was impressed with the cast of the Omega, and the fact that I hit the bear on my 6th shot, and never shot that bow (or any bow for that matter) at 60 yds berfore.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Well done! I'm quite impressed and excited as a schoolboy at Christmas to get mine.

What specs are your arrows? I currently have about 6 Gold Tip traditional arrows, 5575 at 276g. I don't know enough about arrows at this point but will these with 125g arrows be enough?


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

*Edit* - don't know why it won't let me edit a previous post, but I was going to ask - I noticed on GT's site that there are weights available to boost the grains a few. Are these recommended or would they affect the shot negatively?


----------

